# MPC Knight Rider Trans Am



## p_j (Jan 3, 2021)

On the bench is KITT from Knight Rider. I've been working quite a bit on this kit. Some small imperfections and some mistakes here and there but overall forward progress is forward progress. Here are some photo updates. The rear wing has been placed with pins and will be permanently attached after painting. The front clip could be glued on, but I noticed when revisiting some videos of KITT that the inserts had head or fog lamps. This kit does not account for that mod. So I'm contemplating a solution there. We'll see where this goes. I may set it aside for a bit or I may get a stroke of inspiration. We shall see...


----------



## p_j (Jan 3, 2021)

Just because I'm _that_ guy...inserts next.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes sir. That's a nice car project. MPC, that's the one I have. I didn't open the box just yet. I have that one on my ''to-do-list''. Once I'm done watching Battlestar Galactica 1978, I'll be starting to watch ''Knight Rider'' ...... Keep us posted........


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

p_j,

This brings back memories. I built this kit of KITT quite a few years ago.
You have the same version as me as it is missing the side air just scoops just behind the front wheel archs.
(AMT did correct this on the molds at some point.) 
I have done exactly the same as you. ie. pinned the rear spoiler and cut out the front area where the fog lights go. (I used some Evergreen styrene rod to replace the bars in that cut out.)
I would pin the side wing mirrors on too. I can't remember how many times I broke them off during the build.

I also built a working scanner with 8 rectangular LEDs and installed LEDs to light up the turn indicators. (Standard rectangular LEDs are exactly the right size for the car.) I also cut out the rear section and put in more LEDs for the indicators and brake lights behind the red bezel. They all flash and blink at different intervals.

Here is a photo of my build, modeled after the car as it was on display over a pond at Universal Studios Hollywood in the 90's










The kit builds into quite a nice model and I look forward to watching progress on yours.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Had this model back in the '80s, not sure what happened to it. Been watching Knight Rider on DVD lately and am now on season 4, any way I see the MPC kit still has the raised lettering on the front clip which was not there on the 1/1 scale KITT. As for the lights on the lower part of the front clip sometimes the camera was able to catch a bit of light peaking through the gills and in season 4 those grills are not there.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I had this model back in the early 80's. Had some issues with the wheels, the front shock/wheel piece broke off and I had to keep it in place with friction. I didn't like MPC's quality though. I also had Revell's 1/24th scale Trans AM and I found it had more detail and was better quality than MPC. The front bumper had slats/grill in front of the fog lights only in the first season.


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice another mini me  Keep us posted!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Alien said:


> I also built a working scanner with 8 rectangular LEDs and installed LEDs to light up the turn indicators. (Standard rectangular LEDs are exactly the right size for the car.) I also cut out the rear section and put in more LEDs for the indicators and brake lights behind the red bezel. They all flash and blink at different intervals.


I also did that. it has sweeping circuit which is cool, but needs a 9v battery. i need to rebuild it as it's in parts after years in storage.
knight_lite by aus_mus, on Flickr
knight_lite2 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## p_j (Jan 3, 2021)

f1steph said:


> Yes sir. That's a nice car project. MPC, that's the one I have. I didn't open the box just yet. I have that one on my ''to-do-list''. Once I'm done watching Battlestar Galactica 1978, I'll be starting to watch ''Knight Rider'' ...... Keep us posted........


Sure is fun. Takes me back. And now we have more toys to make better looking toys. 


The_Engineer said:


> I had this model back in the early 80's. Had some issues with the wheels, the front shock/wheel piece broke off and I had to keep it in place with friction. I didn't like MPC's quality though. I also had Revell's 1/24th scale Trans AM and I found it had more detail and was better quality than MPC. The front bumper had slats/grill in front of the fog lights only in the first season.


I am having issues as well. The bodywork has taken about 80 percent of my build time so far. From shaping the paper thin leading edge of the hood and reforming the hood to sit properly to scoring panel lines and creating positive mounting points and on and on. Glad I'm not alone in kit issues. It is a skills building exercise for certain. Posting to the forum helps keep things moving. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## p_j (Jan 3, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> I also did that. it has sweeping circuit which is cool, but needs a 9v battery. i need to rebuild it as it's in parts after years in storage.
> knight_lite by aus_mus, on Flickr
> knight_lite2 by aus_mus, on Flickr


That’s very nice work. I don't know if I've got the patience for lighting on this one. But it sure does add a level of cool in your pics!


----------



## p_j (Jan 3, 2021)

irishtrek said:


> Had this model back in the '80s, not sure what happened to it. Been watching Knight Rider on DVD lately and am now on season 4, any way I see the MPC kit still has the raised lettering on the front clip which was not there on the 1/1 scale KITT. As for the lights on the lower part of the front clip sometimes the camera was able to catch a bit of light peaking through the gills and in season 4 those grills are not there.


Good to know. Thanks. I've mocked up some sheet styrene for lights and screen for added intake of KITTs mysterious "turbine" propulsion. I've debated myself on the raised letters & decided to leave them. Kind of corny like the TV show😁


----------



## p_j (Jan 3, 2021)

Alien said:


> p_j,
> 
> This brings back memories. I built this kit of KITT quite a few years ago.
> You have the same version as me as it is missing the side air just scoops just behind the front wheel archs.
> ...


That is a great diorama! Thanks for sharing. The interior looks very highly detailed. Down to the padded sunroof upper. I've watched a few tutorials onn lighting and it really does add a level of cool to this build in particular. This body though has tested my on and off love affair with modeling. Maybe the next KITT will get some lights. I've added positive mounting for the mirrors as well. The size of the mirror stems dictated a small hole. We'll see how it works out. But I have to believe just about anything is better than fiddling with glue on the paint. I thought this might be a fun build to knock out in a couple weeks, but its been quite a bit longer. So I'm anxious to get this assembled and move on. But who knows. The model gods may intervene with sparks of lighting inspiration...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Alien said:


> p_j,
> 
> This brings back memories. I built this kit of KITT quite a few years ago.
> You have the same version as me as it is missing the side air just scoops just behind the front wheel archs.
> ...


I will be installing KITT's chaser at the front like yours (it's actually like the Cyclons helmet chaser......) . Did you also light up the dashboard in your KITT? Do you have any pictures of the interior?
For me, the main BIG challenge will be painting the car gloss black. That's a real freaking color, any defects will show big time. 

For those of you that watched the series lately, did they ever showed the engine under the hood? Or did they ever showed how they recharge the car, maybe inside the trailer..... I remember that the sound was like a turbine but that's it.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I hadn't seen the episodes in a long time. From what I can remember there were numerous scenes in the semi-trailer where Kitt's hood was up but they did it in such a way that you never saw the engine. All you can see onscreen was the area on the sides (the wheel well area). There was some schematics that were published (in Starlog) and they had a bottom view where you can see the jet engine (you can find that online). Hotwheels released a 1:18 scale diecast Kitt and Karr which used the same bottom (of the car) design as well as a jet engine under the hood with support struts from the top of the wheel well (shocks) to the back of the engine compartment. You should be able to find pictures online.

<edit>
I found a high res of the schematic:








K.I.T.T. Kit interior - Diagrammatic Overview: Primary and Ancillary Functions, Access Codes and Modifications Update (promotio… | Knight rider, Cars movie, Tv cars


Mar 15, 2015 - K.I.T.T. Kit interior - Diagrammatic Overview: Primary and Ancillary Functions, Access Codes and Modifications Update (promotional item) #KnightRider #KITT #KnightIndustriesTwoThousand




www.pinterest.ca


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The_Engineer said:


> I hadn't seen the episodes in a long time. From what I can remember there were numerous scenes in the semi-trailer where Kitt's hood was up but they did it in such a way that you never saw the engine. All you can see onscreen was the area on the sides (the wheel well area). There was some schematics that were published (in Starlog) and they had a bottom view where you can see the jet engine (you can find that online). Hotwheels released a 1:18 scale diecast Kitt and Karr which used the same bottom (of the car) design as well as a jet engine under the hood with support struts from the top of the wheel well (shocks) to the back of the engine compartment. You should be able to find pictures online.
> 
> <edit>
> I found a high res of the schematic:
> ...


Thanks for the info.The 1/18 Hot Wheels looks pretty nice with all the gizmos....... I'm almost done watching BSG TOS, next will the Knight Rider....... I don't know if I'll be able to watch the entire series...... I really need to put my brain in neutral when I watch old TV shows. I have a ''Spider-sense'' to detect plot holes........


----------



## p_j (Jan 3, 2021)

A question for everyone- can you see the dimpled intersection of the rear pillar and the rear quarter? This was either in the mold or thinned plastic when I sanded. Viewing in profile the dimples don't show up. Viewed above and to the side, as one would any model they do show up. Is this something that is molded to right itself after paint and glass? Or should the spots be repaired?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

there's definitely a step between the fender and the B-pillar


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

To the one who said something aabout KITT's chaser and the Cylon chaser, both shows were created by the same person just in case you don't already know.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for your comments guys.
f1steph, I have attached a photo of the interior of my KITT.
Not a great photo sorry. My camera did not play ball at the time. 
I cut out the intsrument panels and lit them up with LEDs.
The new panels are made with graphics printed on 35mm slide film. Might be a bit hard to get that done now days as no one uses slide film anymore and I know my local large photo lab retired their Lambda laser photo printer years ago.
I made the panels with images I got from companies that made full size KITT replica details so if you have a magnifying glass you can actually read all the labels. I also cut out the two TV monitors and replaced them with a single large monitor, mainly to allow me to have a larger image that would be more visible. (A photo of KITT, over the pool, at Universal Studios in my case. AKA a KITT selfie.)
I also recast the button unit, around the steering wheel, in clear resin. Two LEDs, under the dash, shine up to illuminate the buttons. (Can't really see that in the attached photo, sorry.) I would use a tiny SMD LED in each side of the button unit now days, but white SMD LEDs where not available when I built it.

FYI. Japanese Aoshima made kits of KITT in different versions. They look a lot better than AMT. They are not still produced but you can buy anything on ebay. Aoshima also did a separate electronic scanner that ran off a couple of button batteries. It would probably fit into the AMT KITT as well.


----------

